# 10 Top things only Women Understand



## KenpoTess (Apr 5, 2004)

10. Cats' facial expressions 
9. The need for the same style of shoes in different colors 
8. Why bean sprouts aren't just weeds 
7. Fat clothes 
6. Taking a car trip without trying to beat your best time 
5. The difference between beige, off-white, and eggshell 
4. Cutting your bangs to make them grow 
3. Eyelash curlers 
2. The inaccuracy of every bathroom scale ever made 


And the number One thing only women understand: 


1. OTHER WOMEN


----------



## Shodan (Apr 5, 2004)

Good one, thanks!!  I can relate to most of those!!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife was just last night telling me how it's me who doesn't understand the show thing, not her...and our daughter took _her_ side!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 10. Cats' facial expressions
> 9. The need for the same style of shoes in different colors
> 8. Why bean sprouts aren't just weeds
> 7. Fat clothes
> ...


 
Amen to that Sister!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 5, 2004)

The Top Ten Things Men Understand About Women

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 5, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> The Top Ten Things Men Understand About Women
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> ...


I REALLY laughed out loud when I saw this! hehe  :boing2:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> The Top Ten Things Men Understand About Women
> 
> 1. Supermodels
> 2. Big Boobs
> ...



Eight is as far as I got... personally I think that's not bad...  :uhyeah:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 5, 2004)

25 rules for women if you want to get along with men-                          Learn to work the toilet seat. If it's up...don't come tell us about it. Put it down.

Don't cut your hair. Ever.

Don't make us guess.

If you ask a question you don't want an answer to...expect an answer you don't want to hear.

Some times, we're not thinking about you.

We're never thinking about "the relationship."

Get rid of your cat. No, it's not different -- it's just like every other cat.

Dogs are better than any cats.

Sunday = sports.

Shopping is not everybody's idea of a good time.

Anything you wear is fine. really.

You have enough clothes.

You have too many shoes.

Crying is blackmail. use it if you have to, but don't expect us to like it.

Your brother is an idiot.

Ask for what you want. subtle hints don't work.

No...we don't know what day it is. Mark anniversaries.

Share the bathroom.

Share the closet.

"Yes" and "no" are perfectly acceptable answers.

A headache that last for 17 months is a problem. see a doctor.

Nothing says "i love you" like sex in the morning.

Foreign films are best left to foreigners.

Check your oil.

Don't give us 50 rules when 25 will do.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 2. The inaccuracy of every bathroom scale ever made


Just My opinion but I think this one should be Number 1.  
How true it is.  Mine lies to me all the time.  

Dot


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 10. Cats' facial expressions


I understand animal Facial expressions - being one myself 



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 9. The need for the same style of shoes in different colors


Is this the same as the need for different length Screw drivers and head weight hammers

or

Is it more like, I prefer to have different swords and blades for different styles of fighting, and practicing. 



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 8. Why bean sprouts aren't just weeds


BBQ and cooking out is not just another burger 



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 7. Fat clothes


Sunday Football games?



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 6. Taking a car trip without trying to beat your best time


Time? I just drive around with the top down or on the motorcycle enjoying to road. You mean we had a destination? Wow?!?



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 5. The difference between beige, off-white, and eggshell


Is it like this the difference between: Red, Candy Apple Red, and Chevy Engine Red?



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 4. Cutting your bangs to make them grow


Growing - A Beard for hunting season?



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 3. Eyelash curlers


Edge Trimmers or hedge trimmer - Just another tool for a specific application to make the outside appearance look better?



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 2. The inaccuracy of every bathroom scale ever made


I bought one with the % body fat with the atheletic setting, it helps, even though, I believe I do not look that heavy 



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> And the number One thing only women understand:
> 
> 
> 1. OTHER WOMEN


I give you this one. I do not understood any single women let alone other women 


How did I do???:idunno: Tess?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 5, 2004)

25 rules for men1. Learn to work the toilet seat. If you've managed to lift it up, gravity is on your side when it comes to putting it back down.

2. Sometimes, we are not thinking about having sex.

3. "I ate it, didn't I?" is not considered praise.

4. Your responsibility for raising children does NOT end at conception.

5. Get rid of your comb-over. It's not different -- it's just as ridiculous as every other comb over. You're losing your hair -- face it.

6. An order of takeout ribs and a Chris Farley movie is not everybody's idea of a good time.

7. "Yeah yeah, you look fine" is not a compliment.

8. Yes, I DO tell my best friend everything.

9. You have enough ballcaps.

10. You have too many t-shirts.

11. You're too old to wear a goatee.

12. Every actor we find attractive is not gay. You can stop using this one -- we've all heard it.

13. A hug is not always a prelude to sex.

14. When we ask "are you listening," we already know you're not.

15. Your best friend is an idiot.

16. Nothing says "I love you" like offering to go to the grocery store.

17. If you can rebuild the carburetor on a '66 Mustang, working the washing machine should be a snap.

18. Yes and no are sometimes acceptable answers -- grunts and blank stares are not.

19. A sore back that prevents you from doing household chores for 17 months is a problem. See a doctor.

20. Underwear is like a car. After five years, it needs to be replaced with a newer model.

21. A romantic weekend getaway does not involve baiting a hook.

22. Slapping us on the butt and saying "how bout getting me a cold one" is not foreplay.

23. The missionary position is best left to missionaries.

24. Rolling over and mumbling "I've got to get some sleep" does not produce an afterglow.

25. If it was really good for me...you wouldn't have to ask.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 6, 2004)

geez dude, who's side are you on? lol j/k.


----------



## 8253 (Apr 6, 2004)

i think i will run and hide


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 6, 2004)

I was just trying to be "fair and balanced". I found that if we (men) make a joke about them,we better make one about us(unless we like deep gouging cat scratches)


----------



## someguy (Apr 6, 2004)

Underwear is like a car. After five years, it needs to be replaced with a newer model.
The comparisson of cars and underware doesn't work to well two words
Classic car


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 6, 2004)

> 3. Eyelash curlers


Nope, still don't understand that one!  They look pretty scary if you ask me!


----------

